# The Lentil Thread.



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Since we're all always on the lookout for good, inexpensive, healthful recipes, I thought I'd start a thread of lentil recipes. Please share your favorite way to prepare lentils! Here are a few of my faves:
*
Lentil and Potato Stew*

1 cup brown lentils
4 cups water
1 tsp salt
1 bay leaf
1 T butter or margarine
1 T olive oil
2-3 large potatoes, peeled and cubed
1 t. turmeric
¼ tsp cayenne
salt to taste
ground pepper to taste
2 large ripe tomatoes, peeled and chopped, or 2 c. diced canned tomatoes
2 t. garam masala
1 t. sugar or honey
water

Combine lentils, water, salt and bay leaf. Bring to a boil, reduce heat to medium-low, and simmer for 30 minutes or until lentils are just soft. DO NOT DRAIN. Discard bay leaf.

In a large saucepan, heat the butter and oil, then add potatoes. Sprinkle with turmeric, salt, and pepper. Cook, tossing the potatoes, for 5 minutes over medium heat.

Add the tomatoes, the lentils AND their cooking liquid, the garam masala, and the sweetener and stew the mixture over medium-low heat for 10-15 minutes or until the potatoes are tender, adding water if necessary and stirring occasionally.

Serve with a cucumber raita or a dollop of plain yogurt.

Velvet Red Lentil Soup

Injudra

And last but not least, the infamous, amazing, much-ballyhooed...

*Piglet's DH's Lentil Curry*
boil 2 cups red lentils in water until desired consistency (some like them a bit crunchy)
pour in one can of coconut milk (13.5 oz)
1 heaping tbsp of curry paste
2 tbsp brown sugar
1 tbsp of your favorite chili sauce (we use Sambal Oelek, available in the asian section of most regular grocery stores)


----------



## mamajessica (Sep 15, 2004)

Ooohh! Lentils!

Here is my very casually remembered recipe for "LENTILS AND KALE"

1.c Lentils
1/2 to 1 onion
3-10







cloves of garlic
1 carrot
1 large bunch of kale, de-boned and chopped finely
cayenne
garam masala
cumin
Optional (if I feel like it): ginger, cinnamon

Soak and sprout lentils (if you are so inclined)
Saute onion, garlic, carrots in a good amount of olive oil.
In a large pot, add lentils and enough water for the lentils plus greens. Once the lentils are about halfway done, add chopped kale and sauted veggies.
Add spices, stir, taste, adjust, serve


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

I like to just make a basic lentil soup, and add tomatoes, little browned Italian sausage meatballs, and wilt mustard greens in at the very end!

So good!

alsoSarah


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

There's a honey-baked lentils recipe that floated around on the Frugality forum for awhile. It's our favorite dinner here. Let me see if I can find it.

Edited to say: here it is, the third post in this thread:

http://69.20.14.30/discussions/showt...hlight=lentils

I usually add a big handful of greens to it; spinach is great, also kale. I've also tried adding carrots and celery and leeks, and that's good too.


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

dal--I think turtle has specs on her blog, possibly?


----------



## frogguruami (Sep 21, 2004)

What can you compare lentils too. I have never had them. Are they like a kidney bean, rice, ????

I am trying to broaden my legume (They are a legume right?) horizon but I am finding it hard to be adventurous.


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

I cook yellow or red lentils in a big batch and then freeze in small containers. Later when I am cooking rice, I dump one of the frozen containers of lentils in the rice and cook the rice like normal. The frozen container which contains a little liquid is about 1/2-3/4 the amount of rice. My boys love it and it's a quick meal.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alsoSarah*
I like to just make a basic lentil soup

alsoSarah, I know you're not a "recipe" kind of gal, but can you give me some specs on your basic lentil soup? I have never had good success with making it, despite my usual soup acumen.







It always seems to come out flavorless, or, well, just plain ol' gross. I have to say, your additions sound yummy, so I'm motivated to try again.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amseiler*
What can you compare lentils too. I have never had them. Are they like a kidney bean, rice, ????

I am trying to broaden my legume (They are a legume right?) horizon but I am finding it hard to be adventurous.

Amseiler, they look a bit like split peas but really have a taste all their own. There are several different colors, brown and red being the most common (at least where I live/shop). They are very inexpensive, though -- maybe that will help you being adventurous?







So you could try one of the simpler recipes, like a dahl, with the knowledge that if you hated them you could chuck the whole thing out with no great loss. Or maybe try a prepared lentil dish from your local HFS before you cook with them yourself. I used to hate them, but now they're one of my favorite foods.







HTH!


----------



## Daisie125 (Oct 26, 2005)

This is my favorite lentil recipe, even DH who really doesn't like meatless dishes keeps asking when I'm gonna make it again!

(I like my lentils to be total mush, if you don't, reduce the cooking time or don't soak them)

Lentil, Corn and Sweet Pepper Chilli

1 large onion, finely chopped
1 (28-oz.) can crushed tomatoes
1 cup low-sodium vegetable broth
1 1/2 cups lentils, soaked overnight picked over, rinsed and drained
2 cups fresh or frozen corn kernels
1 large red bell pepper, chopped
1 (4 1/2-oz.) can chopped green chilies, drained
1 tsp. ground cumin
1 tsp. ground coriander
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 cup finely chopped cilantro

Add all ingredients to crockpot and cook on Low for 8 hours.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna*
alsoSarah, I know you're not a "recipe" kind of gal, but can you give me some specs on your basic lentil soup?

Actually a kitchen-novice friend of mine fell for this soup and made me write it out in great detail for her, so I'm *so* ready!








(Though, I'll admit, I'm still guessing on amounts--- but the guesses are probably fairly good ones!







)
___________________________________

Lentil and Italian Sausage Soup with Mustard Greens.

Converts easily to a vegetarian recipe.

About a pound of Italian Sausage, casings removed, shaped into meatballs.
Brown sausage in a very lightly oiled stockpot.

Add:
2 medium onions, chopped
3 carrots, chopped
3T. minced fresh garlic
1/2 t. Sambal Oelek (Thai chili paste), more if you like heat--- but be careful!
1 - 2 T. dried thyme
2 bay leaves
A large pinch of nutmeg
black pepper (lots)
Use the onion to deglaze the pan. Cook all over medium-low heat until onion is soft.

Add one pound of dry lentils and nearly 2 quarts of stock. (I usually use mushroom Better Than Bouillon to make it, if not homemade.)
Bring to a boil, then reduce heat to a simmer.

Simmer until lentils are *very* tender.

Add a (14.5 oz.) can of diced tomatoes, and
3 T. red wine vinegar (to brighten the flavor).

Simmer a few minutes. Adjust seasonings. Add mushroom base if it needs to be saltier. Add stock or water if too thick.
Add 1 large bunch of mustard greens, torn (No sustitutions). Wilt in soup.
Serve with lovely bread.


----------



## mmgarda (Dec 30, 2002)

For those of us WAAAY too wimpy for Piglet's curried lentils, here's a super-easy, less spicy, Indian curried lentils.

1 cup brown lentils, rinsed and picked over
1 cup chicken or vege broth
1/2 onion, chopped fine
1 clove garlic, minced
1 Tbs. olive oil
1 tsp. yellow curry powder

Heat oil in medium saucepan. Add onions and garlic, stir until soft. Add broth and lentils, bring to a boil. Reduce heat, add curry powder, cover and simmer approx 20 minutes, until lentils are soft and liquid is absorbed. Eat with brown rice, basmati rice, millet, couscous, etc.


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

Here's my favorite crock-pot lentil soup recipe







It's really very free-form, depending on what I have on hand. The only real rule is 8 c. liquid to 1 lb. lentils.

4 slices bacon, chopped into pieces
1 onion, chopped
3-4 cloves garlic, minced
2 carrots, chopped
2 stalks celery, chopped
1 large or 2 small potatoes, chopped
and/or other root veggies, whatever you've got on hand - turnips, rutabaga, parsnips, a little celeriac.
8 c. liquid - I usually use 4 c. chicken or beef stock and c. water, but vary it depending on what I have on hand.
1 lb. lentils
Pepper
Tumeric
Bay leaf or two
Salt

Cook the bacon over medium heat until the fat renders and the bacon is crunchy. Lift the bacon out and reserve. Saute the onion until soft. Add the garlic and sautee for another minute. Put the vegetables in the crockpot with the lentils, liquid and other vegetables. Add big pinches of pepper and tumeric and the bay leaf (I use as much as a quarter to a half teaspoon of each, but I like things spicy







) You can also add the reserved bacon, or keep it to sprinkle on top all nice and crunchy. Cook on low overnight for lunch the next day, or for a few hours on high for dinner that night. Add salt after it's done, as salt will prevent the lentils from softening.

I've done it really lazy, too, skipping the bacon and throwing everything except the salt right in. It cooks plenty long to soften and sweeten the onions.

This turns out fairly thick, which is how I like it; it's still clearly a soup. You can reduce the liquid by a little bit (maybe 7 cups) to get a thicker lentil glop that's lovely on top of rice or quinoa. Actually, if you make it thick, you can always thin it down a little later with more water or stock.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Great thread! I love lentils! I'm really frustrated now though because I was looking for my lentil stew recipe to post and I can't find it! Aaaah! Too tired to look for it now, but if I find it I'll post it. My favorite lentil recipe comes from the New Farm Vegetarian Cookbook though - it's lentil loaf. The recipe says it makes one loaf, but that would be a huge loaf. Either I don't measure right, or it makes two loaves! Here's my slightly modified version:

1 1/2 C lentils
1 large chopped yellow onion
1/4 C olive oil
2 C cooked brown rice
2 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp salt
1/2 C BBQ sauce
1 tsp sage
1/2 tsp marjoram

Cook lentils in 3 1/2 C water until tender. Partially mash lentils. Saute onions in oil - mix with lentils. Combine with other ingredients. Press into an oiled loaf pan and spread extra BBQ sauce on top. Bake at 350 degrees for 1 hour. (This doesn't hold together well as a loaf, but it is yummy. I usually serve it with extra BBQ sauce - it is great with mashed potatoes and steamed greens! Yum.)


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

I eat this over a chopped up baked potato, or sometimes over brown rice.

1 tablespoon olive oil
1-2 white onions, halved and sliced into rings
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 cup lentils
2 cups water or broth
1 package frozen spinach or fresh works too
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon ground cumin
black pepper to taste
2 cloves garlic, crushed (optional)

1. Heat oil in a heavy pan over medium heat. Saute onion for 10 minutes or so, until it begins to turn golden. Add minced garlic and saute for another minute or so.

2. Add lentils and water to the saucepan. Bring mixture to a boil. Cover, lower heat, and simmer about 35 minutes, until lentils are soft.

3. Meanwhile cook the spinach in microwave according to package directions. Add spinach, salt and cumin to the saucepan. Cover and simmer until all is heated, about ten minutes. Grind in plenty of pepper and press in extra garlic to taste.


----------



## Keeta (Jul 4, 2005)

OMG!!! That honeybaked lentil recipe is the bomb. I can't believe how delicious it is and how simple the recipe is. I added spinach, too (two handfuls, would add twice as much next time) and it was great. Thanks for posting the link to that thread!









One question about it - for those of you who have substituted some grains in there for some of the lentils, do you know if only the "white" quicker-cooking grains work, or would brown rice be ok, too?


----------



## Daisie125 (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Keeta*

One question about it - for those of you who have substituted some grains in there for some of the lentils, do you know if only the "white" quicker-cooking grains work, or would brown rice be ok, too?

Usually if something calls for white rice and I'm using brown, I precook the rice about half way through.


----------



## nomadmom (Mar 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Keeta*
OMG!!! That honeybaked lentil recipe is the bomb. I can't believe how delicious it is and how simple the recipe is.

Do you just mix it all together and put it in the baking dish w/o cooking anything (like the onion) first?


----------



## Keeta (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nomadmom*
Do you just mix it all together and put it in the baking dish w/o cooking anything (like the onion) first?

Yep! Just chop the veggies and throw it all into the baking dish. It took like 5-10 minutes to get it into the oven and then I just forgot about it for an hour and a half.

And it reheats really well, too! DH and I just wrapped some up with brown basmati rice and sauteed swiss chard in a whole wheat tortilla last night and it was fabulous.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

Put 1 cup lentils, 2 cups veg broth, and seasonings (see below) in large pot. Bring to a boil. Simmer 20-30 minutes, depending on how soft you want them. Add 2 cups white rice (I guess if you were to use brown rice, you'd put it and the water in at the same time as the lentils), 5 cups water, and 2-3 cups assorted fresh or frozen veggies (quick-cooking veggies like spinach or peas should be added a few minutes later). Simmer, stirring occasionally, until all liquid is absorbed. Check to see if rice is done; if not, add another cup of water and continue cooking. Serve as a main dish with a side of yogurt and fruit.

Herby Version: Seasonings are herbs like rosemary, parsley, thyme, dill, and a little garlic. Veggies are broccoli, carrots, cauliflower, spinach, kale, zucchini, brussels sprouts, and/or peas.

Curry Version: Seasoning is yellow curry powder. Veggies are cauliflower, carrots, zucchini, apple, and/or raisins--put them in at the same time as the rice so they get all plump. Peanuts are good in this too.

Mexican Version: Cook some diced onion in olive oil in the bottom of the pot before you start the lentils. Seasonings are chili powder, and hot sauce if you like. Veggies are tomatoes, bell pepper, and olives.


----------



## Sepia (Oct 7, 2003)

:


----------



## Sepia (Oct 7, 2003)

alsoSarah, I made your lentil soup recipe last night without the meat and it was incredible! everyone in the family loved it, and my 10 yr old ate 3 bowlsful. He said it was the best soup he'd ever had. thanks for sharing your recipe.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks, Sepia!









Glad that you liked it!









Now I'm all:









alsoSarah


----------



## Sepia (Oct 7, 2003)




----------



## DoulaClara (Jan 3, 2006)

*Lentil Salad*

My sister and I developed this one hot, humid summer day. I usually cook and freeze lentils, too- like a pp suggested.

(This will make approximately 4 servings, but it's easy to increase/decrease amounts)
Cook 2 cups of black lentils (or any kind, really!) according to package directions. Let cool.

Add diced red onions, diced green onions, diced plum tomatoes, diced broccoli, green peppers, grated carrots, whatever your heart desires! Drizzle some olive oil over the top, and if you feel so inclined, grate a hunk of parm over the top. Delish!

Clara


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## veggiekicks (Jul 9, 2005)

another lentil soup recipe...

this is my favorite quick lunch

1 onion, chopped
olive oil
2 c. lentils
4-6 c. water
garlic (original recipe called for powder, I use fresh--2-3 cloves)
veggie broth (I use a veggie bouillon cube)
salt & pepper

Sounds boring, but is actually quite tasty
the trick to making this taste good is to really cook/saute the onion in some olive oil before adding water and lentils. the onion must be a dark brown color, almost burnt. Then, add 4-6 c. water, lentils, garlic and cook until the lentils are soft (I like them mushy). I make this in my pressure cooker, but it's easy in a regular pot, too.

I also add random veggies when I feel like it (carrots, celery, mushrooms, greens, etc.)

the trick is to


----------



## RedDirtGirl (Jun 4, 2006)

I love lentils!!!
I'm in need of a good lentil/rice salad if anyone knows of one.

-------------------------------------------
*Curried Lentil "Burritos"*
*With Cilantro-Scallion Spiced Yogurt*
--------------------------------------------
(Makes 2+ burritos; Total Time: About 45 Minutes

FILLING: (Can be made ahead and reheated in micro)

Sautee in 1 T Vegetable Oil:
1/4 cup onion, diced
1 t. curry powder
1 t. jalapeno, minced

Stir in and Simmer; Finish with:
1 1/2 cups vegetable broth
1/2 cup tomatoes, chopped
1/2 cup red potatoes, cubed
1/4 cup brown lentils
1 bay leaf
1/2 cup frozen chopped spinach
Juice of 1/2 lime
Salt to taste

SPICED YOGURT (can be made ahead and refrigerated)
Process; Stir In:
1 cup cilantro leaves and stems
1/4 cup scallions (green onions), white and green parts
2 t. fresh ginger, chopped
1 t. sugar
1/4 t. ground cumin
2 cloves garlic, chopped
juice of 1/2 lime
salt and cayenne to taste
1/2 cup plain yogurt

TORTILLAS (don't skip this step, it is SO GOOD)
(can also be made ahead and reheated in micro)
Blend:
1 egg
1 T. milk
1 T. chopped fresh parsley (dry is ok too)
DIP; FRI IN 1 T. Vegetable Oil:
2 10" flour tortillas ("burrito size")
SPRINKLE WITH:
1/2 cup Monterey Jack Cheese, shredded
(I skipped the cheese when I made mine)

For the filling:
Sautee onion, curry powder, and jalapeno in oil in a nonstick skillet over medium-high heat, 5-8 minutes, stirring often.
Stir in broth, tomatoes, potatoes, lentils and bay leaf. Reduce heat and simmer, uncovered, until lentils are tender, 20-30 minutes. Meanwhile, prepare the spiced yogurt while lentils cook. Finish lentils with spinach (no need to thaw it first), lime juice, and salt.

FOR THE SPICED YOGURT:
Porcess all ingredients except yogurt ina food processor until minced. Stir herb paste into yogurt. Chill until ready to serve.

FOR THE TORTILLAS:
Blend egg, milk and parsley in a pie plate. Heat a 12" nonstick skillet over medium-high heat.
Dip both sides of a tortilla in the egg mixture, then fry in half of the oil until golden brown on one side, about 1 minute; flip the tortilla over.
Sprinkle with 1/4 cup cheese and continue frying until second side is brown, about 1 minute; transfer to a work surface. add the remmaining oil to the skillet and fry the other trotilla in the same manner.

TO ASSEMBLE:
place 3/4 cup of lentil filling on the lower third of each tortilla, then roll the bottom of the tortilla over the filling to cover. Fold in both sides and roll to the end. Serve drizzed with yogurt.

Recipe from www.CuisineAthome.com April 2005 magazine

-----------------------------------
*Hayburner's Lentil Tacos*
-----------------------------------

(see notes at end)

Ingredients

1 cup finely chopped onion
1 garlic clove, minced (I use 1/2 tsp. ready-minced)
1 teaspoon canola oil
1 cup dry red lentils, rinsed
1 Tbs. chili powder
2 tsp. ground cumin
1 tsp. dried oregano
2-1/2 cups chicken broth (or beef broth) (you can use one can of Swanson's and it works great)
1 cup salsa (I use chi-chi's medium) (I skip this)
12 hard taco shells

Procedure:

In a large non-stick skillet, saute the onion and garlic in oil until tender. Add the lentils, chili powder, cumin and oregano; cook and
stir for 1 minute.

Add broth; bring to a boil. Reduce heat; cover and simmer for 25-30 minutes or until the lentils are tender. Uncover; cook for
6-8 minutes or until mixture is thickened. Stir in salsa.

(heat up your taco shells while doing the last part of the above)

Spoon about 1/4 cup into each taco shell and top with your favorite taco fixin's.

We like shredded colby-jack and lettuce (i've also used torn-up spinach) This taco filling heats up really well in the microwave the
next day and is just as delicious as the first night.

**********************
RedDirtGirl's comments:
If you can't find red lentils, use green/brown ones and cook longer w/ more liquid.
I usually make this in the crock pot, with green lentils, using the amounts listed,
cooking on high until it's done....couple hours maybe?
When I do crock pot, I just dump everything in together at once.
I always make double and freeze 1/2
Add a little cayenne pepper if you like it spicy!
This makes great nacho topping too or base for taco salad too!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Great recipes, y'all! I have copied them all into my recipe folder and am looking forward to trying them each in turn.

RedDirtGirl, I have not tried this one, but I did run across it today and thought I'd pass it along. Of course you could add some rice if you wanted. If you (or anyone) try it, please let us know what you think.









Lentil Salad

3 cups lentils
Water
1 large onion stuck with 2 cloves
2 garlic cloves, peeled
1 medium carrot, cut into 2 pieces
1 celery stalk, cut into 2 pieces
2 bay leaves
6 green onions, white and green parts, thinly sliced
Lemon French Dressing (recipe below)
Salt
Freshly ground pepper
Tomato wedges
1/4 cup minced parsley
Instructions
Put the lentils into a large saucepan. Add water to cover plus 3 inches. Bring to the boiling point and lower heat to very low. Add the onion, garlic, carrot, celery and bay leaves. Simmer covered for about 30 minutes or until the lentils are tender but not mushy; they must retain their shape. Drain the lentils and remove the vegetables. Turn the lentils into a bowl while they are still hot. Add the green onions and the French dressing. Mix well. Taste and season with salt and pepper. Cool the lentils, then cover the bowl and refrigerate for 2 hours to blend the flavors.
At serving time, drain off any excess dressing. Turn into a flat serving dish, garnish with the tomato wedges and sprinkle with the parsley.
Note: Any lentil dish should be well seasoned. Serve with hot or cold roast meats or ham.
Lemon French Dressing
Combine 1/3 cup olive oil, 3 tablespoons fresh lemon juice (or to taste), 1 mashed garlic clove, 1/4 teaspoon dried thyme, salt and pepper to taste. Stir and mix well before using.
Yield: 4 to 6 servings


----------



## RedDirtGirl (Jun 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna*
RedDirtGirl, I have not tried this one, but I did run across it today and thought I'd pass it along. Of course you could add some rice if you wanted. If you (or anyone) try it, please let us know what you think.










Thanks for posting this. That is exactly what I was looking for! I'll let you know when I try it.

RDG


----------



## surf mama (Jan 8, 2005)

I will definitely be buying a bunch of lentils next time I'm at the store....hard to pick a recipe to try first....I think I've narrowed it down to the lentil tacos or the honey baked lentils. yummmm!

I like to make shepherd's pie with lentils for the base. I don't have a recipe. I make a really thick lentil soup with garlic, onion, carrots and greens in it. Then I top it with mashed potatoes and sometimes a little cheese and bake it until the potatoes get a little browned. A big hit around here.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

:


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna*
If you (or anyone) try it, please let us know what you think.









Lentil Salad


I actually tried this one myself. It's very nice -- summery, light, flavorful. I only had a 1/2 cup of lentils left so I cooked them, mixed them with some leftover wild rice, and used the dressing. You could really adapt this to what you had on hand, what seasonings you liked, etc. It would make a good potluck dish. It's definitely even better the next day, so make it ahead or make lots and let the flavors meld.

HTH!


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

I love that lentil loaf from the new farm veg book









this one is my fav lately, it's a crockpot recipe, I usually serve over rice and cut the recipe in half because it makes way too much for us

1 pound lentils, rinsed and picked over
2 cups chopped onions
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 cups canned tomatoes, chopped, with liquid
2 1/2 cups vegetable broth
2 large carrots, sliced
1/2 cup sliced celery
1 bell pepper, chopped
2 tablespoons fresh chopped parsley
1 dried bay leaf
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon ground marjoram
1/8 teaspoon leaf sage, crumbled
1/8 teaspoon dried leaf thyme
8 ounces shredded Cheddar cheese
PREPARATION:

Place all ingredients, except the cheese, in the slow cooker and cook
on the HIGH setting for 2 1/2 to 3 hours, or until the lentils are
tender. Stir in the cheese until it is melted. Serve hot, topped with
more cheese, if desired


----------



## Plady (Nov 20, 2001)

Thank you for this thread!
I have never gotten adept at cooking lentils but dh loves them so now I have a huge list of yummy recipes to try. I think I'm just going to start at the top and go down the list doing one a week for the next 11 weeks!

Woohoo! Menu planning made easy!

One question: Any reason the honey baked Lentils couldn't be done in a crockpot? Anyone try it that way?


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

alsoSarah, I made your soup last night. It was 29C, and we were sweating as we ate it because it was so hot in the kitchen...but it was delish.

I have always found lentils to be overwelming because of the varieties and each one cooks up differently. I have discovered that I don't like green lentils. The skins come off when they are cooked and they are dry tasting. I like red lentils for creamier dishes. I used french lentils for the soup and they were great. They kept their shape. I think I will use french lentils for a salad.


----------



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna*
... they look a bit like split peas but really have a taste all their own. There are several different colors, brown and red being the most common (at least where I live/shop).

I saw some black lentils at Trader Joes yesterday. Has anyone ever cooked with those? Are they any good?


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjr*
alsoSarah, I made your soup last night. It was 29C, and we were sweating as we ate it because it was so hot in the kitchen...but it was delish.


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

What a great thread!

My favorite recipe these days using lentils (red or green) is *dahl*.

2 cups lentils
1 strip kombu
about 1 tsp or so of chili powder
about 1 tsp or so of cumin
about 1 tsp or so of turmeric
about 1/2 tsp of so of cayenne (or more to taste)
about 1/2 tsp of sea salt (or more to taste)
1 can of salt free diced tomatoes
1 onion
olive oil

Cook the lentils with the strip of kombu till soft. Saute the onions in enough olive oil. Add the spices. Add the lentils. Puree in a food processor. Serve with jasmine rice.

**This is an adaptation of the recipe in Vegetarian Mother's Cookbook. I did it once exactly as it's written and it came out great. I just can't remember it exactly so this is what I came up with and it's delicious!


----------



## DoulaClara (Jan 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maciascl*
I saw some black lentils at Trader Joes yesterday. Has anyone ever cooked with those? Are they any good?

I love TJ's black lentils- actually, I just went looking for them the other day, and they weren't in this store.







They taste really good- they dye water a neat purple-y grey color. I cooked them, and then cooked some pasta in the lentils, and the pasta ended up purple!

Clara


----------



## Plady (Nov 20, 2001)

I made those Honey Baked Lentils in the slow cooker the other day and they were great! Dd ate 3 bowls and then poached off my dinner bowl when I had some later in the evening.
I can't wait to try the next recipe on my list!


----------



## Sepia (Oct 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rootzdawta*

My favorite recipe these days using lentils (red or green) is *dahl*.


i'm going to try this. dh loves dahl.

can someone tell me about freezing lentils? a couple of people have mentioned it-is there anything special you need to do?


----------



## marieangela (Apr 15, 2003)

:
Glad I found this thread. I love lentils, but don't tend to cook them often. I never thought to cook and freeze...


----------



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoulaClara*
I love TJ's black lentils- actually, I just went looking for them the other day, and they weren't in this store.







They taste really good- they dye water a neat purple-y grey color. I cooked them, and then cooked some pasta in the lentils, and the pasta ended up purple!

Clara

Do you use them just like you would red or green ones? Do they have a diffrent taste or texture? If I remember right they are really small aren't they? Thanks!


----------



## DoulaClara (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Cheryl!

I do use them just like red or green lentils- they're just a little smaller, and I use more. They get a tiny bit bigger (and change color quite a bit- the black really leaves the lentil and goes into the water) but they are really good. I've made my lentil salad, and lentils and rice, as well as lentil and sausage soup with them and we love them. They kind of have a more "lentilly" flavor, if that makes sense. Almost peppery.

Clara


----------



## Three~Little~Birds (Jan 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RedDirtGirl*
I love lentils!!!
I'm in need of a good lentil/rice salad if anyone knows of one.

Here is my favourite lentil salad recipe. Everyone that I've made it for loves it. Depending on your palate, you might want to half the cayenne pepper...

LENTIL SALAD

1 can lentils
2 TB lemon juice
4 tsp olive oil
1 tsp cumin
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper
1 pint grape/cherry tomatoes, cut in half
2 roasted red peppers, chopped
1/4 C. chopped cilantro
1/4 C. finely chopped red onion
1/2 C. crunbled feta cheese

1. Rinse and drain lentils
2. mix lemon juice, oil, cumin, salt, cayenne pepper together
3. Add lentils
4. Add everything else and mix

Make up to 2 days in advance, or serve immediately
Enjoy!


----------



## nomadmom (Mar 30, 2003)

RedDirtGirl, thanks for the lentil taco recipe! I made them a couple nights ago, and dh and his cousin (both omni) said they like them better than meat tacos -- if you knew them, you'd know that's a huge compliment!!

I just had the bit that was left over on top of a baked potato -- yum! I will be using that recipe a lot.


----------



## LandonsMom (Jul 22, 2005)

i didnt read them all, so hope its not already been posted!

I made LENTIL TACOS last night, they were DE-LISH!!!

Cook your lentils about 20 minutes. Then add taco seasoning (i used a package, but you could easily make your own with common spices), make sure theres a little water left (or add some). Bring to a boil, then simmer until the taco seasoning thickens up a bit.

Crisp your taco shells in oven, then fill with lentil mixture. Add lettuce/tomato/guac/sour cream/cheese or whatever you normally put on your tacos. Voila!!

It was pretty darn good if I do say so myself!! The lentils really seemed to absorb the flavor of whatever spices you add making them a great food to add to MANY meals!

This was the first time dh hasnt complained about my new vegge creationS!!

ETA: Just noticed the other taco recipe, they really are good!!


----------



## scarlettrose (Mar 24, 2006)

yesterday i made a lentil/brown rice stew.....chopped up two carrots, three stalks of celery, one small onion, and some garlic, sauteeed them in a pan for a bit in some EVVO then dumped it all in the crockpot, then took two cups of brown rice and sauteed it in the same pan as the veggies in some EVVO until the rice started to smell nutty, then dumped that in the crockpot, added about 8 cups of water (i started with 6, but added some more later on because i didn't want the stew to get too dry) and a pound of rinsed lentils, i cooked it all on high for about four hours, then turned the heat down to low.....

i ate the stew with fresh salad greens right on top and topped it all with balsamic vinegar....IT WAS SOOOO GOOD....

and i have plenty of leftovers...froze two containers worth....

i can make lentil/rice burgers with some of the leftovers as well as some lentil/rice tacos.....


----------



## kdmama33 (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for this thread! I was just debating what to do with a pound of lentils and remembered that I'd seen this thread title a few days ago. I'm making the honey baked lentils for dinner in the crockpot.


----------



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdmama33*
I'm making the honey baked lentils for dinner in the crockpot.









How did it turn out? How long did you cook it? Any adjustments to the recipe for the crock pot? I want to try it & I am getting inspired to pull out my crock pot


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdmama33*
Thanks for this thread! I was just debating what to do with a pound of lentils and remembered that I'd seen this thread title a few days ago. I'm making the honey baked lentils for dinner in the crockpot.










I'm planning to try this recipe this week too! I'd love to use the slow cooker so please post how it turned out!









Also, what does everyone serve with this dish?


----------



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

Well I decided to try it out anyway. I added some carrots & will make some brown rice to serve it with. I'll let you know my results


----------



## sleepnrain (May 20, 2006)

Would someone mind posting the Honey Baked Lentils recipe? I can't get the link above to work.

Also, has anyone used canned lentils? I have a can of green lentils sitting in the kitchen and I have no idea what to do with it.. I'm assuming just follow the same recipes but cut down on cooking time? I want to make honey baked lentils, but I guess the cooking time would be a lot less since they're canned?

Lentils are great though, I usually just make a very basic lentil and rice mixture, and sometimes add tomatoes or other veggies (always with onion and garlic).


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sleepnrain*
Would someone mind posting the Honey Baked Lentils recipe? I can't get the link above to work.

I was asking for it too in this thread and someone posted it!

I hope it is okay to list it here I don't know who it originally came from. It certainly belongs in this thread though!

Quote:

Honey baked lentils.

1 cup lentils
2 cups water
2 tbsp honey
2 tbsp soysauce
2 tbsp olive oil
1/2 tsp ginger
1 clove garlic
1 small onion
salt & pepper

Bake in a covered dish at 350 until tender (about an hour and a half)

Sometimes I sub 1/3 of a cup or so rice or barley for some of the lentils. I also sometimes add whatever vegitables are on hand for a one dish meal. Some that are good are carrots, celery, potatoe, yam, squash, turnip, cabbage and parsnip. Use what you have, "winter" vegitables work best.
I still haven't made it but hope to try it this week.


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

what a great thread, just what i was looking for.

this is one of my favorites, though dh isn't fond of it. (he doesn't like onions!) make sure you follow the directions for caramelizing the onions so it comes out just right.

Megadarra (Brown Lentils and Rice with Caramelized Onions)

1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil, divided
7 cups vertically sliced onion
4 1/2 cups water
1 1/4 cups lentils
1 1/4 cups long-grain rice
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper

Heat 3 tablespoons oil in a large skillet over medium-low heat. Add onion; cover and cook 15 minutes or until soft, stirring occasionally. Uncover and increase heat to medium; cook 25 minutes or until golden brown, stirring occasionally. Keep warm.
While onion cooks, bring 4 1/2 cups water to a boil in a large saucepan. Add lentils; cook 20 minutes or until tender. Stir in 1/2 cup caramelized onion, rice, salt, and pepper. Cover, and cook 25 minutes or until lentils and rice are tender. Spoon lentil mixture into a shallow dish; top with remaining onion. Drizzle 1 tablespoon oil over lentils.


----------



## LandonsMom (Jul 22, 2005)

bumping









I need some more LENTIL recipes! Anyone with some to share??


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

YUM! I need to learn how to cook lentils. I never ate them growing up and tried them for the first time two years ago. I'll be lurking here...


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Great thread! I've been searching for a vegan lentil loaf for a while - anyone have one?
Thanks!


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

duh. My mistake.


----------



## J2 (Aug 12, 2006)

:


----------



## BeingMe (Oct 25, 2006)

subbing


----------



## mz_libbie22 (Nov 8, 2004)

mmmmmm.....lentils

I'm practicing _a lot_ of self control by not pressing on the link to the 'Velveeta Red Lentil Soup' recipe. I know if I do I'll be putting Velveeta in my grocery cart next time I'm at the store, lol.


----------



## bonbon mama (May 16, 2003)

it's "velvet" you can open your eyes now!


----------



## sedalbj (Mar 17, 2004)

subbing


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mz_libbie22* 
'Velveeta Red Lentil Soup'









That's just so incongruous it makes me chuckle!

I once knew a girl who, on a bet, ate an ENTIRE BRICK of Velveeta out of hand. Just opened it up and started chomping away. Can you imagine? I am willing to bet she doesn't eat it anymore.

But the soup is very innocent







and yummy. Go on, click it.


----------



## mz_libbie22 (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh, whoops!


----------



## kreyno4 (May 10, 2006)

Bumping this awesome thread with a link to one of my favorites:

Lentil-Walnut Burgers

YUM!


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)




----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kreyno4* 
Bumping this awesome thread with a link to one of my favorites:

Lentil-Walnut Burgers

YUM!

Oooh, thank you! That looks yummy and I have all the ingredients on hand. Might be tonight's dinner. Do you serve these on buns with all the fixins just like in the picture?

I'm glad this thread got resurrected as DP just decided to go vegetarian.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

bumping...I have some good recipes now!


----------



## dynamicdoula (Jun 11, 2004)

I have french lentils and fresh kale and want to make something with them together... any suggestions?


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

*Pressure cooker lentils*

Greatly speeds prep of dried lentil dishes! No pre-soaking!

To pressure cook multiple items at once, use the Indian trick of nesting/stacking stainless steel dishes. So you can make rice and lentils at the same time!

1) 1/2 " of water in bottom of cooker
2) place stainless steel dish inside, containing 1 cup dry lentils + 2 cups water
3) close lid
4) cook on high until whistle/steam sounds. turn down and allow to steam lightly for 2-4 minutes.
5) turn off stove and allow to cool before releasing pressure.

Freeze extra lentils for future use.


----------



## CeciMami (Nov 15, 2005)

:


----------



## charmama (Jul 23, 2004)

lentils with cumin and scallions
(this is an Indian dal type of recipe)

1 cup yellow lentils (moong dal)
red masoor dal work too, but I prefer the moong dal

cook lentils with 4 cups water and 1/4 tsp tumeric
I cook for 4 minutes in a pressure cooker, natural pressure release
add 1-1/2 tsp salt

heat 2 Tbsp butter
add heaping 1/4 tsp cumin seeds, stir for 30 seconds
add 2 chopped scallions
stir fry until scallions are starting to brown
add scant 1/4 tsp cayenne and stir in quickly
poor into hot lentils (use spatula to get it all)
stir to combine and cover for at least 5 minutes before serving.

serve with brown rice, (I use 1-1/2 cups uncooked rice for this amount of lentils), mix it together if you want, my 3yo likes it that way, and so do I!

one small minced yellow or other type onion can be substituted for the scallions.

This is a very simple sort of dish, but is really good, easy, and nutritious too. It can be dressed up a bit with a yogurt raita or other relish.


----------



## PNWmama (Sep 2, 2006)

mmmm.....








subbing!


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

I just made the honeybaked lentil recipe from post #54 and man, was it good!









Also, I can report that the lentil-walnut burgers from #67 are tasty and gave me a falafel-y kind of vibe.

I







this thread!


----------



## nigellas (Jun 18, 2006)

*Lentil Salad*

- bag of lentils (I think they are a pound if you do bulk)
- 6 scallions, chopped
- 2 garlic cloves, minced
- jar of roasted red peppers, drained and chopped
- 1/2 cup x-virgin olive oil
- 1/2 cup fresh dill, chopped
- 1/2 lb feta
- salt and pepper to taste

Mix it all up and let stand for 30 min.
Mmmmmmm!


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

Stuffed Peppers/Tomatoes

sautee chopped onion in a little olive oil
add rice and lentils (50/50) and twice as much stock or water as you used rice+lentils (for example, if you used one cup rice and one cup lentils, use 4 cups stock)
Add a bay leaf and some thyme
Cook as normal

Cut off caps of peppers/tomatoes and take out seeds and ribs.
Stuff with rice/lentil mixture
Sprinkle some shredded mozzarella cheese on top to hold it together
Bake about 20 minutes at 350deg (as long as it takes to soften the peppers/tomatoes and melt the cheese)

LAZY VERSION
Dice/chop the peppers or tomatoes. Mix it into the still-hot rice/lentil mixture. Put it in a baking dish. Put the cheese on top. Bake it until the cheese is melted.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

bump


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

OMG, first it's my anniversary and DH offers to clean tonight, and THEN I FIND FOUR PAGES OF LENTIL LOVERS









I am totally getting bored with all legumes and the fam whines ever time I make them....except for lentils for which I am running out of ways to make! I'm going to read through this tonight!


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

has anyone made a kind of burger with lentils? Like still with meat or how would you do that just add up the cooked puree?


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

you would need a binder of some sort- flour, oatmeal, egg. . .


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)




----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

a lentil burger recipe








http://www.theveggietable.com/recipe...ieburgers.html


----------



## aprilushka (Aug 28, 2005)

What can you do with black and white lentils (from Indian store)? I've had some sitting around for a long time now and have never figured out what to do with them. Also, would they still be okay to eat after a year or er... two?


----------



## captivatedlife (Aug 16, 2006)

bump


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Oooh I made some lentil cookies that were really yummy. it was from Alton Brown's show, DS and I love to watch that!


----------



## MelanieMC (Jul 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lady Lilya* 
Stuffed Peppers/Tomatoes

sautee chopped onion in a little olive oil
add rice and lentils (50/50) and twice as much stock or water as you used rice+lentils (for example, if you used one cup rice and one cup lentils, use 4 cups stock)
Add a bay leaf and some thyme
Cook as normal

Cut off caps of peppers/tomatoes and take out seeds and ribs.
Stuff with rice/lentil mixture
Sprinkle some shredded mozzarella cheese on top to hold it together
Bake about 20 minutes at 350deg (as long as it takes to soften the peppers/tomatoes and melt the cheese)

LAZY VERSION
Dice/chop the peppers or tomatoes. Mix it into the still-hot rice/lentil mixture. Put it in a baking dish. Put the cheese on top. Bake it until the cheese is melted.









: That sounds really good!

I just wanted to say that I'm soooo glad I found this thread! Growing up I never ate lentils, and it was just recently that I started trying them and I'm hooked. I'm so excited to have all of these wondeful recipes to try! Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

I make a kind of 'generic lentil slop' (okay, nicer than it sounds!!) to use in various ways--as a lasagna filling, as a vegetarian shepherd's pie base, or simply piled into unleavened bread and eaten. DH, who loves my normal meaty lasagna, says my lentil version is even better! Here's the recipe, vaguely: it was Alison Holst to begin with:

Start your lentils cooking in a saucepan. Saute onions and garlic in olive oil. Add a can or two of chopped tomatoes, chopped capsicum, herbs, salt and pepper and any flavourings you like. I'm big on flavour, so I usually add some tomato paste, chilli seasoning, sweet chilli sauce, wholegrain mustard, soya sauce, worcester sauce, red wine vinegar, a teaspoon of brown sugar, some chicken stock powder... you know, this and that!









I make it a little sloppier for lasagna, so it soaks into the pasta sheets and helps them cook. It sounds kinda obvious and boring, the way lentil recipes tend to do; but believe me, it's pretty tasty! Best of all, I can practically make it in my sleep, and I always have the ingredients on hand. I've tried adding other veggies such as carrots and cauliflower, but I don't like that so well.


----------



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

I just browsed through this thread & I am not seeing many red lentil recipes. Anyone have some to share? DH decided that he doesn't like the texture of brown/green lentils so I bought some red lentils to try. I know they are more mushy, but I am not real sure what to do with them. I know I've seen red lentil pasta sauce recipes, but now that I want to try one I can't find any







:


----------



## Mamatohaleybug (Sep 3, 2004)

Do different colors of lentils taste differently? I really like them and would love to expand my horizons.


----------



## Luke2:51b (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maciascl* 
I just browsed through this thread & I am not seeing many red lentil recipes. Anyone have some to share? DH decided that he doesn't like the texture of brown/green lentils so I bought some red lentils to try. I know they are more mushy, but I am not real sure what to do with them. I know I've seen red lentil pasta sauce recipes, but now that I want to try one I can't find any







:

My family loves this recipe for red lentil pate (it's more of a dip or spread for flat bread or crackers)

2c dried red lentils
1 piece wakame
4c water
soy sauce
1tsp extra virgin olive oil
1 onion-diced
3 cloves garlic-minced
1 pinch dried basil
1/2 c walnut pieces
1/4 c fresh parsley-minced
umeboshi vinegar
balsamic vinegar

Place lentils, wakeam, and water in heavy pan over med heat. Bring to a boil and boil, uncovered, for 10 minutes. Reduce heat, cover and simmer 20 min, until lentils are very creamy. Season with soy sauce and simmer 5 min.
Meanwhile, heat oil in skillet over med heat. Saute onions, garlic and basil until softened. Set aside.
Transfer cooked lentils, garlic/onion, walnuts, parsley and dash of soy sauce to a food processor. Puree until smooth and creamy. Spoon into serving bowl and lightly sprinkle with umeboshi and balsamic. Mix well and serve with toast points.
*I find the recipe doesn't really taste at all until you add the vinegars at the end but only add them just before serving (and again if you have leftovers for another day) because the lentils really absorb their taste.


----------



## bright_eyes (Dec 7, 2007)

I notice that a lot of the recipes just ask for lentils, they do not specify which type (ie green, red, brown). Does it matter which color you use? Which kind do most of you like to use?


----------



## Keeta (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bright_eyes* 
I notice that a lot of the recipes just ask for lentils, they do not specify which type (ie green, red, brown). Does it matter which color you use? Which kind do most of you like to use?

My take is that unless a recipe specifies a particular type of lentil that the default lentil type is regular, brown lentils.


----------



## littlelentils (Feb 15, 2007)

oh my gosh lentils are one of my favorite foods ever!

i use this lentil soup recipe and it is a hit with everyone that has tried it.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Lentil-Soup/Detail.aspx


----------



## littlelentils (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bright_eyes* 
I notice that a lot of the recipes just ask for lentils, they do not specify which type (ie green, red, brown). Does it matter which color you use? Which kind do most of you like to use?

i agree, if it doesnt specify i think it means brown.

i use the red/orange lentil the most. they are my favorite.


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

i LOVE brown lentils as a "ground beef" sub. we do it a little differently here and just sautee them with nutritional yeast, braggs, and a little curry powder. it is SO good in everything.

i also used to love eating a bowl of plain lentils with goddess dressing. yum.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmgarda* 
For those of us WAAAY too wimpy for Piglet's curried lentils, here's a super-easy, less spicy, Indian curried lentils.

1 cup brown lentils, rinsed and picked over
1 cup chicken or vege broth
1/2 onion, chopped fine
1 clove garlic, minced
1 Tbs. olive oil
1 tsp. yellow curry powder

Heat oil in medium saucepan. Add onions and garlic, stir until soft. Add broth and lentils, bring to a boil. Reduce heat, add curry powder, cover and simmer approx 20 minutes, until lentils are soft and liquid is absorbed. Eat with brown rice, basmati rice, millet, couscous, etc.

we had this for dinner last night, and it was so easy and so yummy. we wanted a gravy too, so i made a white sauce and put a ton of curry powder in it, and it worked great. we put extra in the lentils too


----------



## LandonsMom (Jul 22, 2005)

This is TDF,...seriously!!

Lentil Loaf

1/4 to 1/2 bag of lentils prepared per packaging,....maybe over-do them just a little.

1 green bell pepper

2 celery stalks

1 onion, i use white one

couple shakes grill seasonings, salt & pepper

BBQ sauce

Worchester Sauce

1 egg, beaten

1 cup Oats ground up

Put green pepper, celery and onion into your blender/food processor or chop finely. Put this into a bowl. Add lentils, grill seasoning, salt, pepper, several good glugs of BBQ sauce (about 1 cup), several good glugs of Worch Sauce (about 1/4 to 1/2 cup), 1 beaten egg, and 1 cup ground oats,....mix well, spoon into mufin tins, filling them up. Mix some more BBQ & Worchestershire Sauce (maybe 1 cup and 1/4 cup respectivly) and spoon onto the top of the "meatloaf" muffins. Bake at 425 degrees for 20 to 30 minutes. I like to have extra "sauce" to spoon onto mine, I LOVE the BBQ sauce/worch sauce combo! I serve this with potatoes of any variety or rice, and a vegetable!

Enjoy!!


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

subbing! i need to learn about lentils!


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

I made curried lentils like this (I soaked the lentils.)

Soak 2 cups of green or brown lentils for 12 hours in water at room temp.
Drain & rinse lentils.

Saute 1 onion & a few cloves of garlic until translucent in a large pot.

Add 2 cups of chicken or beef stock & cook until simmering.

Add lentils, reduce temp to low & cook until tender. - about 20 minutes. (The liquid won't entirely cover the lentils, that's okay, just stir often.)

Add a few generous pinches of sea salt & a few generous shakes of curry powder (maybe 2-3 TBSP.)

Add 1/2 - 1 cup coconut cream or milk (I used Native Forest brand which is *really* creamy.)

Add a drizzle of honey to taste.

Mix & serve! I added green chili paste after I served mine & it was really spicy & delish, but the kids don't like the chili paste.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Subbing


----------



## bright_eyes (Dec 7, 2007)

I have made the Honey Baked Lentils a couple of times and the lentils always turn out mushy (I use red). I still think it tastes wonderful but wonder if that is the way it is supposed to turn out?


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bright_eyes* 
I have made the Honey Baked Lentils a couple of times and the lentils always turn out mushy (I use red). I still think it tastes wonderful but wonder if that is the way it is supposed to turn out?

Red lentils dissolve when cooked, because they've been hulled. Try green ones instead. They'll hold together because they still have their hull.


----------



## Keeta (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bright_eyes* 
I have made the Honey Baked Lentils a couple of times and the lentils always turn out mushy (I use red). I still think it tastes wonderful but wonder if that is the way it is supposed to turn out?

Yeah, like the pp said, the red just sort of melt when cooked - if I use red for this recipe, I tend to eat it as soup. When I use green or brown lentils, we eat it over rice or some other grain.


----------



## mia_jean (Jun 17, 2006)

subbing


----------



## mia_jean (Jun 17, 2006)

Here is a recipe I came up with.
This loaf has a lot of flavor and is pretty moist. Use as much or as little spice as you like. You can use the left overs for sandwiches.


----------



## mia_jean (Jun 17, 2006)

Here is another recipe for curried sweet potatos and lentils.


----------



## Freud (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow. I will never get bored with lentils!

Vegetarian Lentil Soup

1 onion, chopped
1/4 cup olive oil
2 carrots, diced
2 stalks celery, chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 bay leaf
1 teaspoon dried basil
1 (14.5 ounce) can crushed tomatoes
2 cups dry lentils
8 cups vegetable broth
1/2 cup spinach, rinsed and thinly sliced
salt to taste
ground black pepper to taste

DIRECTIONS
In a large soup pot, heat oil over medium heat. Add onions, carrots, and celery; cook and stir until onion is tender. Stir in garlic, bay leaf, oregano, and basil; cook for 2 minutes.
Stir in lentils, and add broth and tomatoes. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat, and simmer for at least 1 hour. When ready to serve stir in spinach, and cook until it wilts. Season to taste with salt and pepper.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

This is the most awesome thread ever! I can't wait to try some of these in the next few days!! I'm SO excited!!

Here's one I Love!!
Red Lentils & Sweet Potato Curry
2 tbsp vegetable oil
1 medium onion, chopped
Coarse sea salt or kosher salt
1 medium sweet potato, peeled and cut into 1 inch chunks
1 (1 inch) piece fresh ginger, peeled and chopped
1 large or 2 small garlic cloves, chopped
1 tbsp curry powder
1 bay leaf
1 ½ cups red lentils

In a saucepan or kettle, bring 3 ½ cups of water to a boil.

In a large saucepan over high heat, warm the oil. Add the onion and a pinch of salt and sauté, stirring occasionally, until the onion softens, and 3 to 4 minutes.

Add the sweet potato, ginger, garlic, curry powder and bay leaf and sauté until fragrant, about 1 minute. Pour in the boiling water and stir in the lentils. Reduce the heat to medium-low, cover and simmer until the lentils break down and the sweet potatoes are tender, 18 to 20 minutes. Season with salt.


----------



## mnt_mommy (Apr 16, 2008)

I have a pile of lentils in my pantry and remembered this thread!
Wow! What a treasure trove!
Just commenting how great all these recipes are!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

subbing! We love lentils!

Here is a lentil recipe that I make often, the kids love it

http://www.recipezaar.com/Easy-Inexp...l-Tacos-304604


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Thank you ladies for all the great ideas! You inspired me to make lentil tacos for dinner. I've had some lentils languishing in the cabinet for ages. DH isn't home yet, so I don't know how they'll go over with him, but I've been taste testing and they're yummy.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
*Lentil and Potato Stew*

1 cup brown lentils
4 cups water
1 tsp salt
1 bay leaf
1 T butter or margarine
1 T olive oil
2-3 large potatoes, peeled and cubed
1 t. turmeric
¼ tsp cayenne
salt to taste
ground pepper to taste
2 large ripe tomatoes, peeled and chopped, or 2 c. diced canned tomatoes
2 t. garam masala
1 t. sugar or honey
water

Combine lentils, water, salt and bay leaf. Bring to a boil, reduce heat to medium-low, and simmer for 30 minutes or until lentils are just soft. DO NOT DRAIN. Discard bay leaf.

In a large saucepan, heat the butter and oil, then add potatoes. Sprinkle with turmeric, salt, and pepper. Cook, tossing the potatoes, for 5 minutes over medium heat.

Add the tomatoes, the lentils AND their cooking liquid, the garam masala, and the sweetener and stew the mixture over medium-low heat for 10-15 minutes or until the potatoes are tender, adding water if necessary and stirring occasionally.

Ok, so I'm making this lentil and potato stew for dinner tonight and I have every ingredient except the Garam Masala. Is there something I can sub it for or do you think it will be ok without it??

I'm not sure if the OP will be on today or check this thread so anyone else who could chime in would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Bumping because I have about 5 POUNDS of french green lentils, and slightly less brown. I gave the kids each a bag and while I turned around to scoop a little grown cardamom, I turned back and found them a bit scoop happy in the bulk bins









I'm going to make honey baked lentils tonight







:

Any new and fabulous recipes anyone? I"m eating vegan, kids and DH are not but I can adapt anything


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH* 
Ok, so I'm making this lentil and potato stew for dinner tonight and I have every ingredient except the Garam Masala. Is there something I can sub it for or do you think it will be ok without it??


My garam marsala recipe from my menu mailer- ¾ tsp cumin, ¾ tsp curry powder, ¼ tsp cinnamon, and ¼ tsp ground coriander.


----------



## flower01 (Aug 1, 2007)

My Garam Masala container has the above ingredients plus cardamom, cloves, & black pepper.

All these recipes are making my mouth water. I can't wait to start cooking.


----------



## flower01 (Aug 1, 2007)

Honey baked lentils are in the oven. I guess it'll be a late night snack for me and DH.

I really don't want to lose this thread. I wish we could make it sticky.


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

i made this this weekend for someone who just had a baby and it turned out really yummy. it's a riff on mollie katzen's lentil soup recipe from the moosewood cookbook.

lentil-sausage soup

1 large onion finely chopped
1 stalks celery, finely chopped (and some of the leaves too)
2 med carrots, diced
1 tbsp minced garlic
olive oil
1 cup brown lentils
1 cup green french lentils
4 cups chicken broth
4 cups water
1/2 tsp dried thyme
1/2 tsp italian seasoning
1/4 tsp freshly ground pepper

1 pound fresh polish sausage

saute aromatics in olive oil for 5-6 minutes until soft. meanwhile rinse and pick over lentils (i never find anything in organic lentils anyway!). add to pot with broth, water and herbs. bring to boil, reduce heat to low simmer and cook covered for 40 - 50 minutes.

place sausage in heavy bottom skillet, add 1/4 cup water, 1/2 tbsp oil and cook covered until sausage starts to look cooked (5 minutes or so), remove lid and cook until water disappears and sausage is nicely browned. flip and brown on the other side. (do not cut sausage to see if it's done) allow to cool, then cut in small pieces. it's it's not done, throw into soup for last 5 minutes of cooking. do not boil sausage in soup. this will make it tough and dry. if you want to make the soup extra good, deglaze the sausage pan with a little chicken broth, scrape well and add to soup.

eat with small amount of vinegar and sour cream on top (it's really good that way, even though it sounds weird).


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Bumping!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I've just discovered this thread, and it's timely for me. However, I didn't notice that it's an old thread, and the much raved about recipe for honey-baked lentils is no longer available at the link on the first page.

Does anybody have it and want to share? I was planning to do something lentil-y for dinner tomorrow....

ETA: Never mind. I see it - post 54. I think it's dinner tomorrow.


----------



## ~ Wonderful Life ~ (Apr 14, 2009)

OMGosh - this is fantastic. THANKS!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

re: the honey-baked lentils. Does anybody know how many servings that is? Any suggestions for sides? I was thinking of maybe making it with rice and salad for dinner tonight, but I don't think that recipe looks big enough for us. (Of course, that depends on how hungry my teenager is, and whether the middle two will even eat it...)


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
re: the honey-baked lentils. Does anybody know how many servings that is? Any suggestions for sides? I was thinking of maybe making it with rice and salad for dinner tonight, but I don't think that recipe looks big enough for us. (Of course, that depends on how hungry my teenager is, and whether the middle two will even eat it...)

Lentils roughly plump up to about 2.5 times the original volume, so 1 c would become about 2.5. Probably not enough for a family meal - I'd double it or better. The recipe works beautifully with any legume though - I just cook the beans and then add the flavorings and bake them together... using 1 c cooked legumes per recipe.


----------



## ber (Apr 5, 2005)

awesome thread - I'm a lentil-cooking newb and lots of these sound good & easy!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
Lentils roughly plump up to about 2.5 times the original volume, so 1 c would become about 2.5. Probably not enough for a family meal - I'd double it or better. The recipe works beautifully with any legume though - I just cook the beans and then add the flavorings and bake them together... using 1 c cooked legumes per recipe.

Thanks, Cristeen. I have lots of lentils (green, red and mixed), so I'll probably just double it, and round things out with sides.

DH and I are meat eaters, but we can't really afford to eat the quality and quantity of meat that we'd like. So, we're working more meatless meals in, so that we can have the quality we like. I'm optimistic about lentils...my last meal (curried red lentils & sweet potato) wasn't a huge hit, but dd1 was the only one who really disliked it...because my picky eater (dd1) actually likes raw lentils straight from the bag.


----------



## sarahope (Feb 5, 2009)

subbing, sorely in need of lentils inspiration.


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hopefully, this has not been posted before. Have not read the entire thread. Made this last night for dinner. It was so quick and easy and really good.

http://vegweb.com/index.php?topic=4917.0


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

I LOVE this thread!!

Where have you been all my life!!??


----------



## nomadmom (Mar 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LandonsMom* 
This is TDF,...seriously!!

Lentil Loaf

1/4 to 1/2 bag of lentils prepared per packaging,....maybe over-do them just a little.

I want to make this, but... How much is 1/2 bag of lentils? I'm in England!


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/indian_mango_dal.html

made this last month, yum. served it with coconut rice.


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

Wonderful thread! I'm gonna make te honeybaked lentils tomorrow for dinner


----------



## ithappened (Sep 9, 2007)

Im trying the veggie lentil burgers tonight!


----------



## FitMOmmyOf2 (Apr 3, 2005)

Subbing to this thread!


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

lentil love!!!


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

i just made this last week and it was delicious:
lentils and cheese

cook lentils as usual (boil with lots of water and some salt until soft), then drain and return to the pot. add 3 Tbsp tomato paste and 3/4 cup farmer cheese or queso fresco. heat until cheese melts in. serve with rice.

ridiculously simple and so good.


----------

